# Game #5: Phoenix Suns (4-0) @ Orlando Magic (3-1) - 11/4



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday, 7PMEST/4PMPST
Where: Amway Arena - Orlando, FL
TV: local or by illegal method *
*Previous Game: W 104-96 @ Miami Heat*











*Phoenix Suns (4-0) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Orlando Magic (3-1) 

Starters: 








[PG] Jameer Nelson







[SG] JJ Redick








[SF] Vince Carter









[PF] Ryan Anderson







[C] Dwight Howard *



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....NOCHANCEINHELL!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Take that Magic lineup with a grain of salt. It's what they went with last night. I think they've had 2-3 different ones already this season. 

I think this is where we fall though regardless.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Honestly, I think the Suns can hang with anyone with the way they're playing and hustling right now. The one problem is that they're coming off a back-to-back and I don't know if Nash can pull off another second-half one man show like he did tonight. On the plus side, the Magic are also coming off a back-to-back.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yup, this is a win-lose game. Either way wouldn't surprise me. 

Some interesting stats

? Phoenix can match its all-time best start at 5-0 with a victory Wednesday at Orlando. ... Phoenix swingman Leandro Barbosa missed the game with a sore right wrist. He's listed as day-to-day. ...
? Nash became Phoenix's all-time leader in 3-pointers made at 801, surpassing Suns assistant coach Dan Majerle (800). ... Tuesday marked just the sixth time coach Gentry has coached Amar'e Stoudemire in a game. The Suns are 6-0 on such occasions.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Just go straight into Dwight and get him into foul trouble. After that they are helpless. I see a Suns win tonight. Carter may be able to score, but he can't defend worth a ****. I think we definitely can win tonight and again in Boston.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Beat Boston? At their place? You have a lot of confidence in this team . . . . I'd be surprised if Suns keep within ten points of Boston.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm feeling a bit more optimistic about tonight's game. But yeah, no way we win that game. It'll be a Boston massacre.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm much more optimistic about this game than against Boston. As dangerous as Phoenix has been offensively, Boston has been just as impressive defensively.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Magic up 17-9 5:46 left. On a 10-2 run. 

We're missing shots and FTs again. Our rebounding has been surprisingly well, especially offensive. 

Nash once again seems aggressive. I wonder if this was emphasized before the yr.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Niiiiice way to end the quarter. Dudley and Dragic came up big.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

29-25, Magic at the end of 1.

Once again that bench of ours energizes this team. Especially on defense. 12-2 run in last couple of mins. 


Amare has 11 pts (5-8), 5 rebs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dudley with a steal after the Magic inbounded and nice pass to Dragic for the layup.

Next time back off a Magic miss after good d by Dudley, Dragic had a nice feed to Lou for the easy 2. 


31-29, Magic with 10:44 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Magic 44-33 with 6:35 left.

Tucker still sucks balls. We need Barbosa.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I can't believe the Suns have gotten to be 4-0 with the defense they've been playing. It's just terrible.

And yeah, why the hell is Tucker in the ball game?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Those other games, they didn't play _this_ bad on D lol

No Barbosa, and J-rich needs a breather probably


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh yeah, the Suns are crazy *** offensive team. Only Suns can go from down 12, to up 1 in two minutes.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Magic 52-45 2:35 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic seeing time at SG. Weird seeing Nash dish to him in the corner and hitting the 3. Goran 7 pts (3-5) 2 rebs, 2 assists (should have about 2 more).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Magic 58-52 at the half


Amare 19 pts (8-13) *11 rebounds* (6 offensive)


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, Dragic has been actually playing pretty well.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, difference between him this yr and last yr, is almost night and day. He's done all that in only 9 mins.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm off to class. Hopefully Suns don't get blown out. . . .


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Oh, we are. I'm done watching. Pathetic effort in 2nd half so far.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Eh, wth happened after halftime >_>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Eh, wth happened after halftime >_>


 HORRIBLE defense. Plus, Suns couldn't hit anything either. 


You do know about atdhe.net right? I usually watch games there. Though tonight it was actually shown locally in Florida, which explains my absence for the most part.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Earl Clark getting PT. I haven't been watching but he's got 6 pts (3-4), 3 rebs, and assist in 5 mins.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, Suns ended up losing by 22. . . . So Boston should end up beating them probably by 30 or 40. 

Suns will win games, but just to get into the post season and do nothing.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

was poor lose, since Carter and Lewis were both out. Our Assist to turnover ratio was barely above 1 in this game. Couple that with very average shooting and great shooting by Magic...

On the plus side, now that we got our first loss, the team will want to get rid of the feeling by playing hard next game.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, it was one of those games that you couldn't bet on the Suns. Howard just had a terrible outing the night before, they lost one, the Suns were coming off of a gritty road win the night before, and the Suns don't have anyone to guard a 280lb Howard.


----------

